# New sneakers



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

New sneakers on the car. This was the first start-up and movement since November of last year. Still have to give her a wax job and a general clean-up. I just pulled the car cover off her and this is how she looked.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

A few more pix


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Nice,

Nova, 1969 w/350CI?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

If that's an S-scale car, it looks perfect!!!


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

What we really want to know is if that super Bart is mint with tags...


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Yes it is, my A/F 282 is pulling her. It is up for trade, I had to glue 1 bar on the bottom.
ameri/flyer


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

??????????????????


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

amer/flyer said:


> Yes it is, my A/F 282 is pulling her. It is up for trade, I had to glue 1 bar on the bottom.
> ameri/flyer





amer/flyer said:


> ??????????????????


If you're going to drink the good stuff on a Sunday night you have to share. Club rules.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

amer/flyer said:


> Nice,
> 
> Nova, 1969 w/350CI?


Yep! Not too many people guess, or know, correctly.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

As long as we are showing our rides and we are talking about 1969 Chevrolets; he is mine.
Nice Nova flyernut.:appl: Larry


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

llskis said:


> As long as we are showing our rides and we are talking about 1969 Chevrolets; he is mine.
> Nice Nova flyernut.:appl: Larry
> 
> View attachment 35399


Oh yea....I have a friend who has a 69 Z-28 also. It's never been registered, dragged all it's life. It was picked new at a dealer, and trailer-ed:appl: home. Tubbed, and runs Super Pro. 69 was a nice year!!! I also had a 69 Corvette, 350/350 hp, 4-speed convertible with both tops... You have a sweet Z dude.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

The Nova, back then was a good car, especially with that engine.

I used to have a 1961 Chevrolet Bellair with a straight 6, that was my first car, that was when you could work on the engines. I did the body work and me and a friend painted it.
Worked on the interior, I remember when AM/FM was the big thing, big speakers, air shocks, those were the days. Then I bought a 1960 Chev Impala Convertible with a 327 CI, but she had a bad tranny. Sorry to ramble on so much, but I was 16-18 yrs old.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

Lookin good, guys! The weather here was great today, and I got to cruise to an auto repair shop that I found online to get some estimates. I was sure surprised when the owner said he had the same year Malibu wagon with a 383 stroker with a 4-speed. I saw his wagon last summer, but didn't know who owned it. He said to get my parts together and he'll personally do whatever work I need.... This turned out to be a really a great day for me! S-scalers love the old cars.


----------

